# Multi-Monitor tools [Review series]



## NewsBytes (Dec 28, 2010)

Prices of LCD displays have fallen considerably in the past few years, and it is no longer that rare for people to have multiple monitors. Additionally, even cheaper entry-level graphics cards are now capable of driving multiple monitors. For just a little more than the price of a single 19" monitor, you can now get two 17" LCD monitors, which will give you quite a lot more screen area.  Dual monitors can be a much more efficient configuration than a single larger display.
Unfortunately Windows...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

